# exorcism music



## deprofundis

Does sutch thing exist , music that supposely annoy the devil, something whit harp ,lute and choral.
Name classical composers that i may like, what if i had in mind tchesnokov ''the eternal concil'' i heard this recently and was blown away.

That about it i dont know religious music except arvo part religious music like i am the true vine, berliner mass is rad(i love it)

This is all lady and gentelmens :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Music for exorcism purposes? I don't know.

Music for a theatrical exorcism? 
Stockhausen - Luzifers-Abschied
Penderecki - The Devils Of Loudun (I believe it's the end of Act I)


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows

Did you say Exercism?


----------



## millionrainbows

I think this is an "exorcism," although it is directed back at the Catholic Church for its inaction and lack of compassion during the AIDS crisis. Diamanda Galas' brother succumbed to the disease. Here is the Amazon review by Pamela Scarangello:

In 1991, on the month of October, Diamanda Galas ascended the stage of New York City's Cathedral of St. John the Divine. There, she performed and recorded what may be the most memorable sound ritual ever to be heard by audiences. Both harrowing and angelic, "The Plague Mass" is a vocal exorcism birthed by a modern banshee. In most of the tracks, her operatic screams echo off the walls of the church, piercing the brain like flying shards of stained glass. Other moments allow her to disturb listeners with her hoarse, beastly hisses. However, Galas's intention was not merely to shock the religious. Instead, she turned the Holy Bible inside out in order to address the rampant suffering caused by AIDS. At a time when this disease was ruled as a divine punishment for gays and lesbians, Galas chose to spit gospel curses to every Christian responsible for persecuting and ostracizing HIV-infected patients. With candles flickering in the darkness, she speaks in manic tongues, vomiting forth a gospel hurricane that showed compassion to AIDS victims and unforgiveness to the viciously pious.
In "Were you a Witness?," Galas first expresses her anger towards America's mass media. It's apparent that the many deaths caused by the disease (including those of famous musicians like Freddy Mercury and Liberace) were treated like exhibits in a sensationalistic tabloid circus. She faces the money-hungry reporters and warns, "To all cowards and voyeurs, there are no more tickets to the funeral." "This is the Law of the Plague" incorporates several Psalms and Chapter 15 of the Old Testament. Here, in front of the rolling roar of dragon drums, Galas cackles in the role of a corrupt judge; a sanctimonious fascist who vehemently labels AIDS patients as "unclean." With a blood red light looming over her, Galas takes an appalling look at society itself. It's one where doctors, priests, and politicians deliberately leave HIV patients for dead just to avoid scandal and hatred. In addition, the singer labels the Devil as an impotent homophobe who can only be aroused by human suffering. "I Wake Up and See the Face of the Devil" allows Galas to portray the average victim. With a mind ravaged by dementia, she lies helplessly in a sterilized hospital room as a stern cleric forces her to confess her sins. The members of the clergy are warped into dirty angels that hover over the morgue like buzzards. Later, as the heartbeat percussion rises in its volume, Galas rips out some Revelations text. Predicting the arrival of the Antichrist, she leads 3,000 of his armies to massacre all devoted Christians who slaughtered and oppressed people with HIV. In an alarming fury, Galas spews a bitter poem concerning how anyone carrying the virus is shamelessly denied access to medical care, insurance, and surgery. She validly declared Acquired Immune Deficiency Syndrome as a form of homicide, making her audience aware of how infected men and women are robbed of their dignity. From there, in the track "Sono L'Anticristo," she proudly labels herself the son of Satan, since the Antichrist was as much of an outcast on Earth as Jesus. Then, "Cris D'Aveugle: Blind Man's Cry," a text originally written in 1873 by Tristan Corbiere, becomes a sad and spiritual communion played by a demonic symphony. In the Frency language, Galas leads her choir into a pit of despair, an afterlife that gives no love or comfort after HIV. As the bell tolls, Galas decrys the scourge of injustice. It's one in which family members killed by AIDS aren't properly buried because even the morticians are too afraid to embalm the corpses. During this song (as well as others on this album), her whispers get increasingly suffocated through a pair of hemorrhaged lungs, fading into a grim silence. Finally, the raw emotion of the blues tune, "Let My People Go" spills over the grim notes of a grand piano. Nothing is more terrifying than a virus that destroys the body's ability to defend itself. Galas believed that once AIDS strikes another host, that individual is doomed to suffer a lifetime of sorrow and cruelty. While comparing the illness to a sentence of life in prison, she expresses that person's depression in one sentence: "The Devil has designed my death, and he's waiting to be sure that plenty of his black sheep die before he finds a cure."
I recommend this album to anyone craving the works of a powerful, controversial artist. Diamanda Galas is a sonic martyr that liberates the soul from mainstream bondage.


----------



## bigshot

Mort Garson's Exorcism music...


----------

